# Hair loss on goats ears



## beckywilliams24 (Jun 26, 2014)

One of my goats has a little hair loss on both ears, just at the base of the ear. It looks a little pink. Should I treat them all with Cylence in case they have mites or lice? Is it a good idea to use this product as a preventive measure anyway?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. That's what I'd try first.


----------



## beckywilliams24 (Jun 26, 2014)

Another one of my goats has a patch of hair loss on the back of it's neck now.. Could this be a lack of mineral or more likely lice or mites? I don't see any bugs... Ordered Cylence and will get that on as soon as it's here. 
Is there something I should be doing for their barn flooring where they sleep?


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Circles? Ringworm?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Toast had hair loss at the base of her ears and on one side after visiting a buck. I never did see anything crawling on her but figure it was some sort of bug pestilence. I dusted her and her bedding regularly with diatomaceous earth and put a flea and tick collar on her. I also gave her a very close shave once it was warm enough. That's what ultimately got rid of the problem.


----------

